
Show HN: Ptolemy – An AWS DMS Mapping Table Generator - jmlr
https://github.com/cloudreach/ptolemy
======
wedge14
Here's an associated blogpost [https://blog.cloudreach.com/ptolemy-an-aws-dms-
table-mapping...](https://blog.cloudreach.com/ptolemy-an-aws-dms-table-
mapping-generator)

